# need some names



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Im going to pick up a Black cochin hen ( one of my all-time favorite breeds!) and i was looking for some names? the names im using right now for my chickens are

carolyn
cluck
phil
kay
fantasia
spots
speckles
tokyo
godzilla
sunny
cher
phillis diller
gloria
foghorn
louie
mallow
goldie locks
mr.Miller
Ms.mille
muttly
lilly
grey
bubbles
gregory
wynny
stripes
those are the names that are already taken

suggestions anyone?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i named mine after family guy


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Delilah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why not wait until she's been with you for a bit and learn her personality. That's how most of mine got their names that I named at all. Allie is sort of a squinch your eyes and you can see that she was named after her breeder Claude McCallister. King is the obvious one, he was my first and does rule his world. Bobble is a defective who bobbles his head when stressed. Chicklett was a mystery sex until she laid an egg. Head Tuck because of a brain injury causes her to tuck her head when she's stressed. Shoester is for his gigantic d'Uccle foot feathers. And on and on and on. 

There is no doubt who is what and what name they answer to when the mood strikes.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

lol isn't it odd how we name out birds. Mine are:
Miss Charlotte: after gone w th wind because she acted all high n mighty. (Leghorn cross)
Peaches: because her feathers make her look peach colored. (Leghorn cross)
Miss Jane (Goodall): because she was always studying the others and was always good to all. (A black Sexlink so I've bn told)
Miss Prissy: because she was always catering to Charlotte. (And sorry but she is a little black Sexlink) 
Dumpling: because she was so mean when I first got her if she didn't settle down she was going to end up in a pan with them! (She's a black Autrolop I think)
Baby: she was kinda mean... Nobody puts her in a corner!! (Black Austrolop I think)
Big Momma: she was dominant hen and acted like a mom to all. ( Auracauna cross?)
Sassy: she was very snippy and sassy at first( big Mommas sister).
Magellan, Margo Polo, Ponce de leonette, miss Nina & Saint Maria: all Red Stars named because those girls wander everywhere!!!!
Redman: the RIR Roo, named because his color. 
Dazzle: the new California White she really shines! 
Speckles: speckle Sussex hen (she's a new one)
Grayzy (Gracie): gray hen that just showed up here last week. 
I haven't named the young pullets I got in Sept yet. They haven't really showed any personality that stands out yet.


----------

